# "Check Signal Cable" displayed on monitir



## aures_88 (Sep 11, 2008)

hi tech,


just want to know if what are the posibble reasons why the "CHECK SIGNAL CABLE" is appearing on a screen...i thought its a memory problem or video card or just loose connection of cable but i want a brief explanation of thta...thanks...also correct me if i am wrong....


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I would think that was due to lack of video signal, possible loose 
cable, but that is easy enough to check.


----------



## aures_88 (Sep 11, 2008)

is it only loose cable connection?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Bad graphic card, bad RAM, bad video cable, bad display monitor...
You need to narrow down your problem...
Check with different monitor, different cable, clean contacts on RAM and graphic card...


----------



## aures_88 (Sep 11, 2008)

ok thats what i want to know...tnx


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

more likely your psu coolpower is cheap low quality unit


----------

